# Just can't quite get comfortable....Dog Funnies!



## youneek (Feb 8, 2006)

*











*


----------



## tgates (Feb 8, 2006)

Cute smile in the 2nd photo! lol


----------



## scoob (Feb 8, 2006)

:lmao: love the second one


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 9, 2006)

I have NEVER seen a dog grin like this


----------



## youneek (Feb 9, 2006)

Jake grins at us and most anyone he meets all the time.  Only problem especially on Halloween, kids and adults think he is snarling.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 9, 2006)

The second is hilarious.   Nice one.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 9, 2006)

hahaha the second one is amazing


----------



## zurkgirl (Feb 9, 2006)

Hilarious!!


----------



## sfaribault (Feb 9, 2006)

second one cracks me up....


Steve


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Feb 9, 2006)

HAH!  The second one is classic!


----------



## kemplefan (Feb 14, 2006)

my dog does that, but even funeir my cat does it


----------



## Fate (Feb 14, 2006)

haha  the expression on 2 is priceless!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 15, 2006)

very cool shots.... made me smile just looking at them...

love the eyes all rolled back in his head on the second shot, dont you wish you could roll and feel that good doing it???


----------



## terri (Feb 15, 2006)

Too funny! Jake is hilarious!  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## photo gal (Feb 15, 2006)

hee hee....love these!   : )


----------



## slickhare (Feb 15, 2006)

haha! how silly! Everyone loves a doggy-smile! :mrgreen:


----------

